# Geneva Preview: Nissan 370Z Black Edition Headed to Europe



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

With the 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition set to debut at the Chicago Auto Show in just a few days, Nissan has announced a special European version of the sports car, debuting at the Geneva Auto Show in March. Called the 370Z Black Edition, it gets the same 19-inch Rays wheels, red-painted brake calipers, 40th anniversary badge and red leather interior as the North American-spec version. In fact, all that sets this model apart from its American cousin is the fact that Nissan will also offer the black edition in "quarts" grey (the same color offered in the U.S.) over in Europe.

Standard equipment includes a 332-hp 3.7-liter V6 engine, push button ignition with Intelligent Key and Nissan's Hard Disk Drive navigation system. Both a six-speed manual and seven-speed automatic are available, with pricing set at £33,645 ( roughly $53,000).

More: *Geneva Preview: Nissan 370Z Black Edition Headed to Europe* on AutoGuide.com


----------

